# Caltech Winter 2011



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaltechWinter2011
So who plans on coming!?!?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/caltechwinter2011/list.php

these people.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 10, 2011)

Good news, there's about an 80% percent chance I can go. Yay!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> I havent signed up yet, but i am really hoping to go. Anyone know who, if anyone will be selling stuff?


 
Cameron Brown of Speedcubeshop.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG I'M ON THE LIST YAYYYYYYYY

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> OMG I'M ON THE LIST YAYYYYYYYY
> 
> Hope to see everyone there!


 
You too!

Everyone is going to find lunch time to be very interesting


----------



## gavnasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Does it say when it starts?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 13, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> Does it say when it starts?



9 AM.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 1, 2011)

Signed up! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## The Puzzler (Feb 1, 2011)

I am coming. Are they going to have feetsolving? Why will we be suprised at lunch. At marymount they had cube cookies, is it like that?


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 1, 2011)

No feetsolving as far as I am aware of.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot to sign up for 5x5. Oh well..


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 12, 2011)

i'm signed up. Leaving with masteranders1. First time competition. nervous. today.


----------



## Weston (Feb 13, 2011)

My OH averages were 16.91 and 17.02
A few low 15 singles but nothing good.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 13, 2011)

Weston said:


> My OH averages were 16.91 and 17.02
> A few low 15 singles but nothing good.


 
It's ok, that's just minor practice before Dallas BECAUSE YOU *ARE* GOING.

See ya there.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 13, 2011)

Dude. I got second place in Magic. WTF... 

I suck at magic.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 13, 2011)

I forgot. Cameron got third.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm just happy I was able to make it to the second round of 3x3.


----------



## The Puzzler (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't believe I got 3rd place master magic but I left my certificate there.


----------



## The Puzzler (Feb 13, 2011)

But normal magics feel to flimsy to me.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 13, 2011)

It was fun. Just make sure you know the regulations. A bunch (over 9000) of people were doing stuff incorrectly.


----------

